# homafrodite mouse!



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I guess a few homafrodite mice might of been born here over the years but I have never noticed until today!

This female I kept back for my breeding but the last couple of times I cleaned her out I had noticed she didnt look quite right! today I had a propper look at her as she is at breeding age now and noticed that she is not all woman... :lol2:





































s/he is available if anyone wants to give her a good home.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Awww bless her!! She's very pretty, too!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

thats more likely to be a prolapse than a set of balls,not that it will affect the mouse from a pet point of view.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks very much like the one other hermaphrodite I've seen in the past.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Awww bless her!! She's very pretty, too!


 she is cute isnt she:2thumb:



sarahc said:


> thats more likely to be a prolapse than a set of balls,not that it will affect the mouse from a pet point of view.


I did think it might be a prolapse or something else before today but when I was giving her a good look over they act like balls (if you know what I mean:blush
her vagina doesnt look quite right ether its still closed like a very young baby mouse.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

to me it looks like a prolapse which are quite common in mice,one of mine


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I think I can see a vajayjay, so theoretically, she's female. Those bulges are probably just fatty deposits like we get on girl rats sometimes.

The only hermaphrodite I've seen was a buck I bred (rat), he had definite testicles, no vagina, and yet he had half a set of nipples (boys dont have nipples).


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

not I hasten to add that I'm an expert in mice balls,it would be interesting if they were.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> I think I can see a vajayjay, so theoretically, she's female. Those bulges are probably just fatty deposits like we get on girl rats sometimes.
> 
> The only hermaphrodite I've seen was a buck I bred (rat), he had definite testicles, no vagina, and yet he had half a set of nipples (boys dont have nipples).


definatly not fatty deposits..



sarahc said:


> not I hasten to add that I'm an expert in mice balls,it would be interesting if they were.


If you lived closer Sarah you could of come and inspected these suspect balls for me :blush:

does your prolapse on the mouse in the photo pull in and out when being picked up like a male mouse does with testicals?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

If they're not fat deposits, which are most likely, then I'd go with Sarah's guess. They dont look like testicles, but it's hard to tell from photos I guess.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

ladyboid said:


> definatly not fatty deposits..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's an offer.I haven't got that mouse any more.I have had quite a few,some closed like the one in the picture and some where the prolapse has pushed open the vagina and can be seen.I can't say for certain but I don't think they could be withdrawn in the same way testicles can be.Next time one presents I'm going to have a closer look.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I have had mice with so much fat on them they were round and they never got fatty deposits like a rat can get.

I cant rule out prolapse but after a good look I am sure a pair of testicals definatly cant be ruled out ether


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

if she is healthy and its not a prolapse..
ill have her 
I need a new mousey in the bathroom, Mrs mousey died  was SO old!! one of the first mice i got from you :O


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

ladyboid said:


> I have had mice with so much fat on them they were round and they never got fatty deposits like a rat can get.
> 
> I cant rule out prolapse but after a good look I am sure a pair of testicals definatly cant be ruled out ether


I've not responded on the mouse forum,I'm interested to see others experience of he/she mice.Looks like a home has been found:2thumb:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

sarahc said:


> I've not responded on the mouse forum,I'm interested to see others experience of he/she mice.Looks like a home has been found:2thumb:


It would be good to see what others say: victory:

Gina I will see what others say and see how she gets on over the next week or so and If its a heshe you can have her.:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> It would be good to see what others say: victory:
> 
> Gina I will see what others say and see how she gets on over the next week or so and If its a heshe you can have her.:2thumb:


Wicked 
Keep me in contacttttttttttttttttt
p.s is she friendlyyyyyyy


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> Wicked
> Keep me in contacttttttttttttttttt
> p.s is she friendlyyyyyyy


your always in contact lol.. you mean informed :Na_Na_Na_Na:

she is friendly yes :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> your always in contact lol.. you mean informed :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> she is friendly yes :2thumb:


hehe ok 
Good good.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks very much like vaginal atresia, I have seen it a lot in mice. Basically, they are female, have what looks like a vaginal opening, but its actually sealed. The bulges at the back is fluid build up.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

could be I suppose but doesnt feel like fluid.. and should the gap between the vagina and anus be that much of a distance?


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

If the swelling is that large then everything will seem a bit distended. I have seem many many mice with so called "balls" due to this condition. It gets more pronounced as the mouse gets older such as this girl.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

how was they diagnosed if you dont mind me asking? vet inspection? autopsy?
I am not questioning you by the way just trying to get more clues on what we have here.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Pm on it's way.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

thank you biohazard156 
after the pm and having another look at the mouse closely I am sure it is vaginal atresia and not a homafrodite mouse.


----------

